# Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?



## Niza (1. Juli 2010)

*Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

ich habe hier mal ein Paar Tipps zum Schutz von Computer und Hardware bei solchen heißen Temperaturen wie in diesem Sommer

*1. PC entstauben

2. Gehäuseseite abschrauben 

3. Wenns geht z.B. beim Sharcoon Rebel 9 die Slotbleche entfernen

4. zusätzliche Lüfter im PC anbringen* und vielleicht mit kabelbindel miteinander verbinden oder befestigen
Es reicht wenn sie lose vor die Hardware befestigt oder gelegt werden
*Besser ist natürlich befestigen.*

*Wenn ihr noch mehr Tipps habt schreibt sie bitte!*

Ich habe diese Tipps angewendet weil ich nicht mehr spielen konnte weil die Grafikkarte Bildfehler machte weil sie zu heiß wurde.
Dank diesen Tipps wird sie nicht mehr zu heiß und ich kann stundenlang spielen ohne Bildfehler.
*
Wenn Bildfehler kommen Spiel beenden 
z.B. mit **ALT F4 (<-- Spielstand wird nicht gespeichert ) 
und auf desktop bleiben und wenns geht Lüfter auf 100% schrauben und unbedingt Gehäuseseite ab.
*


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Mein tipp: WAKÜ 

Quad Radi 4 120er @7 V : i7 920 @3,2, EVGA @Fullcover BCLK 200, GTX260 @EK @Stock. @Prime + Furmark

Temps der CPU immer unter 50, temps Graka ~50 °


----------



## TheReal1604 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Meine Tipps:

1. Klima?

2. Wakü anschaffen (da lösen sich die Temperaturprobleme einfach so im Wasser auf  ).

Entschuldige meine Ironie! Aber wo ist hier der Sinn?  Diese Tipps wurden doch schon 2335435453x angesprochen und jedem der Probleme hat, würde die SuFu weiterhelfen.

Mfg,

Real


----------



## Niza (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Meine Graka ist ja überhitzt und es kammen Bildfehler 

Bei mir ist im Gehäuse Sharcoon Rebel 9 ein hitzestau entstanden mit einem Promilatech MK 13 und einer Creative X-Fi und einer TV Karte.
Aber jetzt bei diesen hohen Temps von über 30Grad draussen kamen erst die Fehler.

*Nur wollte ich gerne Wissen was man noch alles dagegen Tun kann.*
*Wasserkühlung ist mir persönlich einfach momentan zu teuer.*
Aber es ist eine Super Lösung , wo ihr schon recht habt!

naja Nun habe ich vor noch weitere 3 gehäuselüfter anzuschaffen be Quiet Silent wings und hoffe es hilft.

Aber solange bleibt mein gehäuse *improvisiert *offen  SIEHE BILD im Anhang!
vom Problem PC


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Ich wohne unterm Dach und mein PC wird ausschließlich mit Luft gekühlt. Auf der CPU ist gerade nur der Boxed Kühler, aber die Temperaturen sind mehr als im grünen Bereich!

Meine Tipps: 

1tens: kein übertrieben sinnloses übertakten (cpu @ 4ghz usw.)...
2tens: untervolting! 
3tens: nachmittags den pc auslassen & rausgehen um die sonne zu genießen!


----------



## Klartext (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Lüfter Lüfter Lüfter 

Entstauben, aber Wakü FTW 

Nein, Lüfter haben meinen Chipsatz echt in Zaum gehalten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Derzeit sind meine Temps nicht ohne, geht aber nicht kla. Im meinem Zimmer sind über 30°C. Hier geh ich ein. Übertakten kann ich derzeit nicht Ich hatte eigentlich wieder spass dran gefunden.


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2010)

Niza schrieb:


> Meine Graka ist ja überhitzt und es kammen Bildfehler
> 
> Bei mir ist im Gehäuse Sharcoon Rebel 9 ein hitzestau entstanden mit einem Promilatech MK 13 und einer Creative X-Fi und einer TV Karte.
> Aber jetzt bei diesen hohen Temps von über 30Grad draussen kamen erst die Fehler.
> ...


 Hast doch schon ne schöne LüfterarmadaWürde an deiner Stelle vielleicht dein Kabelmanagement noch etwas verbessern...



Klartext schrieb:


> Lüfter Lüfter Lüfter
> 
> Entstauben, aber Wakü FTW
> 
> Nein, Lüfter haben meinen Chipsatz echt in Zaum gehalten^^


krasse Lüfterverteilung, aber wenns hilft


----------



## Barnie (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Hab die Seite ab und nen Ventilator vor. Der hat nen Durchmesser so groß wie das Mainboard.

Und den kriegste für nen 10´er im Baumarkt

edith: undervolted hab ich auch(von 1,40V auf 1,275V) laut coretemp(neueste) hats aber nichts gebracht(bei last)^^


----------



## faibel (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Mein Tipp:
Vernünftige Komponenten u. Kühler kaufen. 

Meinetwegen darf es noch 5 oder 10° wärmer werden. Den Rechner wird es nicht stören trotz lautloser Luftkühlung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Also mal ehrlich, wenn das System nicht mal im Sommer stabil läuft würde ich mir mal Gedanken über die Planung machen. Wenn ich eine Kühllösung einrichte (egal ob Luft oder Wasser), dann habe ich auch dafür zu sorgen, dass ich die Hardware selbst bei hohen Außentemperaturen (es ist ja noch nicht einmal richtig heiß) innerhalb der Spezifikationen und stabil betreiben kann. WaKü ist nicht einmal wirklich nötig, wenn man sich Gedanken beim Lüftungskonzept macht, mal abgesehen von einem i7@4GHz und 2 GTX480.

Naja sonst meine Tipps:

1.) Entstauben, macht man eh spätestens im Frühjahr, im Sommer zur Vorsorge
2.) angemessene Kühler verwenden
3.) Kabelmanagement überarbeiten wenn nötig
4.) falls vorhanden - ineffiziente Lüfter gegen "gute" austauschen - viel Durchsatz/viel Leistung bei niedriger Lautstärke/Lüfter die "nach oben hin Luft haben" - es bringt nix wenn die Lüfter die CPU im Winter mit vollen rpm gerade so bei 55-60°C halten
5.) wenn möglich Gehäuse frei stehender platzieren
6.) Seitenteil öffnen bin ich nicht so der Fan von, ein guter Luftstrom bringt meist mehr, aber wenn es was bringt - warum nicht
7.) Paste austauschen wenn nötig (Silikonpaste gegen MX3 z.B., bringt sicher mind. 5°C)
8.) Umgebungstemperatur niedrig halten
9.) OC wenn nicht nötig herunter fahren/Profile verwenden
10.) wenn nicht zwingend notwendig einfach mal die Kiste auslassen


----------



## facehugger (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, wenn das System nicht mal im Sommer stabil läuft würde ich mir mal Gedanken über die Planung machen. Wenn ich eine Kühllösung einrichte (egal ob Luft oder Wasser), dann habe ich auch dafür zu sorgen, dass ich die Hardware selbst bei hohen Außentemperaturen (es ist ja noch nicht einmal richtig heiß) innerhalb der Spezifikationen und stabil betreiben kann. WaKü ist nicht einmal wirklich nötig, wenn man sich Gedanken beim Lüftungskonzept macht, mal abgesehen von einem i7@4GHz und 2 GTX480.
> 
> Naja sonst meine Tipps:
> 
> ...


Kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## meratheus (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

@Niza

1. Bei dir kann man gar nicht von einem Kabelmanagment reden. Da ist einfach nur Kabel. 

2. Überlegen ob sich ein Netzteil mit modularen Kabelmanagment in der Anschaffung lohnen würde 

3. Die 2 seitlichen Fans müssen weg. dann sollte der Mk-13 deutlich kühler werden. 

4. Installiere lieber noch einen zweiten Frontfan über dem unteren Frontfan, der ebenso kühle Luft zuführt. Dann entsteht ein besser Airflow zum CPU-Kühler der gleich noch warme Luft vom MK-13 mitnimmt 

5. Da dein Netzteil oben im Gehäuse installiert ist entsteht dort mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit bis zum tiefsten Punkt von deinem Netzteil ein Wärmestau. Da solltest du an der Oberseite von deinem Gehäuse (vor dem Netzteil) einen Lüfter installieren, der die warme Luft abführt. Deine ODDs und PSU werden es dir danken 

6. Stell mal bitte ein Bild von der rechten Seitenwand ein

7. ein Bild direkt von der offenen Gehäuseseite (90 Grad) wäre besser.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



Barnie schrieb:


> Hab die Seite ab und nen Ventilator vor. Der hat nen Durchmesser so groß wie das Mainboard.
> 
> Und den kriegste für nen 10´er im Baumarkt
> 
> edith: undervolted hab ich auch(von 1,40V auf 1,275V) laut coretemp(neueste) hats aber nichts gebracht(bei last)^^



Hab ich auch gemacht, aber dann ist mir so verdammt warm ... im zimmer hab ich rund 35°. *SCHWITZ!*


----------



## Waldfee4890 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, wenn das System nicht mal im Sommer stabil läuft würde ich mir mal Gedanken über die Planung machen. Wenn ich eine Kühllösung einrichte (egal ob Luft oder Wasser), dann habe ich auch dafür zu sorgen, dass ich die Hardware selbst bei hohen Außentemperaturen (es ist ja noch nicht einmal richtig heiß) innerhalb der Spezifikationen und stabil betreiben kann. WaKü ist nicht einmal wirklich nötig, wenn man sich Gedanken beim Lüftungskonzept macht, mal abgesehen von einem i7@4GHz und 2 GTX480.
> 
> Naja sonst meine Tipps:
> 
> ...



Damit ist alles gesagt, dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen.


----------



## meratheus (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Schon das Seitenteil von einem Rebel9 gesehen? denn wenn das der Rebel ist den ich vermute, bringt das schliessen noch weniger als wenn er es offen läßt.


----------



## schlappe89 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Kebelmanagement bringt so gut wie gar nix im Bezug auf die Temps. Lieber ein ordentliches Case mit gutem Luftstorm und dicke Kühlkörper wenns denn nötig ist.
Was hast du denn für ne Graka dass die Bildfehler macht? So heiß kann die doch gar nicht werden mit dem Kühler.


----------



## Bodmi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Kabelmanagement ist das wichtigste wenn du einen Ordentlichen Airflow im gehäuse haben willst. Ansonsten wird der Lufstrom ja duch die Kabel gebremst  => Wärmestau => Übehotzung => Arbeit für den Postboten


----------



## Raz3r (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Ich glaub auch das beste ist Wasserkühlung fürn Sommer.

Da ich unterm Dach wohne hau ich da locker 36°C - max. 38°C beim Zocken raus. Im Winter ist das ganz cool brauch man die Heizung nicht so aufdrehen aber im Sommer ist ne Wasserkülung einfach besser.

Aber im Sommer wenns so übertrieben warm ist wie jetzt die letzten Tage zock ich sowieso nit und bin nur am PC um kurz was zu chatten und dann wieder raus.


----------



## relgeitz (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



Niza schrieb:


> Bei mir ist im Gehäuse Sharcoon Rebel 9 ein hitzestau entstanden mit einem Promilatech MK 13 und einer Creative X-Fi und einer TV Karte.
> Aber jetzt bei diesen hohen Temps von über 30Grad draussen kamen erst die Fehler.
> 
> naja Nun habe ich vor noch weitere 3 gehäuselüfter anzuschaffen be Quiet Silent wings und hoffe es hilft.
> ...



ich hab gestern mit meiner neuen Lüftersteuerung und zwei neuen Lüfter im Rebel9 herumprobiert, ich kenn zwar deine temps nicht... aber kA für was du 5(?) lüfter brauchst. hab jetzt einen rein, einen hinten raus. die zwei neuen hab ich garnicht verbaut. hat eigentlich nur noch mehr temps gebracht. wäre vll ganz interessant deine temps zu wissen. der eine neue war eigentlich nur als seitenteile lüfter gedacht, um die GPU über den Sommer zu bringen, aber wegen EKL Brocken - kein Platz in der Kiste, und am Boden verbauen hat die Temps verschlechtert. 

außerdem würde ich das Kabelmanagement überarbeiten, man sollte dem Luftstrom so wenig Verwirblungen und Wiederstand wie möglich bieten. natürlich kann ein Gehäuselüfter viel Luftdurchsatz haben aber meisten wenig Druck, daher ist Wiederstand für die Luft sehr schlecht, da der Luftzug stark gebremst wird, und ein Stau entsteht. 

Meine Temps @5V und 26-27° Raumtemperatur: 
CPU 39/45
GPU 70/90
Case 35/40
HD 37/39

@12V 26-27°
CPU 37/42
GPU 65/80
Case 30/35
HD 35/38

Die Temps sinken mit der Raumtemperatur enorm, konnte ich gestern am Abend noch testen:
Temps @5V 22° Raumtemperatur:
CPU 36/45
GPU 60/75
Case 25/30
HD 32/36

An HD und Case sieht man, dass sich die kühlere Raumtemp vor allem an der eingehenden Luft bemerkbar macht (HD liegt beim eingehenden Lüfter). 

Du solltest mal dein Kühlkonzept überdenken, bzw. schauen was du für Lüfter gekauft hast. Wie man sieht geht das Rebel auch bei hohen Raumtemperaturen sehr kühl in den Sommer. Eine Lüftersteuerung bietet dir auch die Möglichkeit das ganze etwas genauer zu regeln. So bin ich sehr froh den Ultra Kaze am Heck im Desktopbetrieb flüsterleise drehen zu können 

Kann dir bei Bedarf meine Lüfter schreiben, und vll mein Konzept aufpinseln


----------



## schlappe89 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Wenn man die Kabel halbwegs zur Seite tut wie der Threadersteller dann ist das okay.
Ein Netzteil mit abnehmbaren Kabel ist sicher nicht notwendig dafür, das ist dafür da damit das Case besser und ordentlicher aussieht.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Hmm bin ich der einzige, der als Antwort auf den Threadtitel "Einfach alles so lassen" hat?
Ich meine, wenn ihr im Winter bei 18°C Raumtemperatur eure CPU und GPU bis in die Hölle taktet, ist es klar, dass im Sommer gewisse Probleme auftauchen, aber wenn man die sachen alle im Standardtakt lässt reicht selbst der popelige boxed kühler mit einem lüfter vorne und einem lüfter hinten, sowie nicht existentem Kabelmanagement, um alles weit genug vom bedenklichen bereich zu halten.


----------



## Rocksteak (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Weil mein RIIE gerade repariert wird, arbeite ich mit meinem alten 775er system, das liegt offen rum mit 65nm C2D + boxedlüfter, 8800gs + duoorb und nem 40 cm ventilator danebenstehen der das system und mich kühlt 

temps:

zimmer:27°C
CPU: 32°C idle/ 48°C Last
Graka: 30°C idle/40°C Last
mb: 40-50°C

das funktioniert gut


----------



## Niza (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

*So nun um einige Fragen zu beantworten:*
1. Systemhardware:
Phenom 2 X4 925 (4x2,8GHz)
Nvidia 9800GTX+
*nix Übertaktet alles origial takt*

Die Lüfter kaufe ich mir noch bessere z.B. Be quiet Silent Wings
einen Habe ich schon installiert auf der GPU auf dem MK 13

*2. Siehe Bilder
Problem wie auf einem Bild zu sehen ist das die TV karte und die Soundkarte den Luftstrom behinden glaube ich luftspalt zwischen sound Karte und Be Quiet Silent wings + MK 13 ca. 0,5 - 1 cm.
*
*3. Ich werde in die Gehäuseseite (Siehe Bild) 2 Lüfter installieren ich weiß nur nicht ob Luftrichtung rhein oder raus besser ist.
* 
*Aber super Tipps gekommen bis jetzt *
Kabelmanagement werde ich wahrscheinlich ändern und wahrscheinlich  werde ich mir sogar ein netzteil mit kabelmanagement zulegen
*
lüftersteuerung habe ich .
*temps
vorher gehäuse zu
CPU : ca . 45grad
GPU ca. 75grad und weiter steigend irgendwann kamen dann die Bildfehler (permanent steigend )
sobald spiel beendet absinken der temp auf 48 grad ganz langsam
Bridge : ca 60grad 
jetzt um weiten geringer
zimmer : 30 - 35 grad


Im winter ist die GPU nicht heißer als 63 grad geworden!

_zur Bild info : Da Kamerafotos innerhalb kürzester zeit ausgelöst wurden kommt es so vor als ob die Lüfter stehen was sie in wirklichkeit nicht tun_


----------



## assko (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Also ich würde mal am Kabelmanagement arbeiten dann sollte da auch noch was gehen^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

hat man genügend hochwertige lüfter im gehäuse, kann man sich eine wasserkühlung sparen, selbst im sommer. will man sein system trotzdem unter wasser setzen, sollte meiner meinung nach der kosten-nutzen faktor dabei im auge bewahrt werden. eine wasserkühlung ist ja nicht gerade billig und oft auch unnötig...(es sei denn, man steht drauf und hat das nötige kleingeld locker sitzen)

bei mir hilft im sommer auch, die raumtemperatur, in dem sich der pc befindet, so gering wie möglich zu halten. ein kellerzimmer ist hier klar von vorteil.


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

mein Tipp: keinen Kabelsalat veranstalten, sonst nützen dir auch viele Lüfter nichts!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Mein Tipp: Für nen ordentlichen Luftstrom sorgen = Alle Öffnungen hinter denen kein Lüfter ist abkleben und somit vermeiden das von irgendwo Luft nach strömen kann. Gelochte Slotblenden gegen nicht gelochte tauschen oder auch von der Rückseite aus abkleben. 
Wenn du einen ordentlichen Luftstrom hast, dann sind die Temps besser als wie sie jetzt mit total offenem Gehäuse sind.


----------



## guna7 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Ich hatte noch nie Probs mit zu hohen Temps, da ich beim Kauf immer auf gute Komponenten achte. Auch bei diesen Temps ist mein PC schön kühl und auch noch silent und das mit Lukü.

Fazit: lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben, dann hat man keinen Ärger.


----------



## Bruce112 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

ist auch normal bei dein kabelsallat in gehäuse wie das aussieht ,

hättest du ne antec threehundert  gekauft hättest du dieser problem nicht 

zb staub ,hatt ne staubfänger vorne 

bessere luft strömung ,vorne 2 lüfter  oben 140 mm hinten 120 mm lüfter 

seite 120 mm lüfter extra für den 470 gtx eingebaut 

netzteil wird unten eingebaut und wird nicht von Cpu kühler belestigt 

einzig was bei mir hoch ist ist der eine festplatte 42 grad im idle 
 ST3500630AS ATA 

 SAMSUNG HD103SJ ATA   35 grad  ist ok 

bei mir ist es bestimmt in zimmer ab 35 grad momentan


----------



## dersuchti_93 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Also die Optimale Betriebstemperatur der HDD liegt bei 45° grad, also keine sorgen machen, weil die HDD ein Schmiermittel braucht, welches bei 45° grad am effektivsten ist.

Also Wohne auf dem Dachboden und muss sagen, Outdoor 30° grad und indoor 32°grad und die Sonne knallt auf mich, hab aber jetzt Rollos unten und mein Mini Kühlschrank bedient mich mit Dosen Cola und Dosen Fanta und Limonade 

Aber meine WaKü läuft auch schon Kühl mit einer Wassertemp von 35°grad 
CPU: ist bei stolzen 38°grad und noch Undervolted, werde aber mein 955BE noch Übertakten, habe noch nicht ein bisschen geoced, muss ich nachholen.


----------



## ShadowAMD (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Woau, 

da frag ich mich was ich falsch mache, hab zwar auch bemerkt das der lüfter mal en bisle mehr dreht, dafür aber noch Overklockt ist ^^
und ich hab den gleiche Kühler wie der TE. 

"Weniger ist manchmal mehr" sollte in dem Zufall zutreffen. was bringen die ganzen Lüfter wenn das gehäuse offen ist ?? Außer Krach nich viel, und sauber machen würd ich mal unbedingt ^^

Offene Löcher schließen ist für mich auch neu, aber das werde ich mal ausprobieren ^^ mal schauen obs was bringt  

Morgens schön durchlüften wenns Kühl draussen ist und Mittags dicht machen ^^

MFG


----------



## meratheus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Oh da hast du ja eine Menge Arbeit vor dir!!!

Bevor du loslegst hier noch einige Überlegungen.
a) Gehäuse: Es wäre eine Überlegung wert ein neuses Gehäuse zuzulegen. Beispiel, was hier schon erwähnt wurde ANTEC 300. Benutze ich selbst nur noch und empfehle ich z.Zt. nur noch meinen Freunden, Bekannten, Arbeitskollegen,... . Für das Geld bekommst du z.Zt. nix besseres. Hier ist die PSU schon unten installiert, in Front befindet sich ein Staubfilter und das Kühlkonzept ist TOP.

b) PSU & Kabelmanagment: Modulares Netzteil ist der richtige Weg. Du hast nur Kabel im Gehäuse die benötigt werden. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. Ich empfehle und verbaue z.Zt. nur die HX-Serie von Corsair.

1. Da muß erst einmal sauber gemacht werden. Hardware raus (komplett) und alles schön reinigen.

2. Du wunderst dich warum deine VGA so heiß wird??? Kein Wunder, direkt vor dem BQ Silent Wing ist ja schon die nächste Karte. Vorab, dein MK-13 braucht Luft oder die Kühlperformance verpufft sich in nix!!! Da du die anderen Karten ebenfalls benötigst, solltest du den BC Silent Wing um 90 Grad gedreht installieren. Damit die erwärmte Luft von der VGA besser abgeführt werden kann solltest du alle hinteren Blenden herausnehmen.

3. Die obere Öffnung von der Plexi-Seitenwand würde ich mit transparenter Folie verschliessen. Die untere Öffnung auf lassen. Durch die wird der um 90 Grad gedrehte BC Silent Wing zusätzlich benötigte kühle Luft ansaugen.

4. Ein zweiter Frontlüfter wäre emfpehlenswert. Diese beiden Lüfter sollen kühle Luft dem System zuführen.

5. Die Frontlüfter sollten noch Staubfilter vorgesetzt bekommen, ebenso die untere seitliche Öffnung von der Plexi-Seitenwand. Diese sollten wenn möglich abwaschbar sein.

6. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, verwendest du 2 HDD´s? Die obere solltest du noch um ein Fach weiter hoch setzen. Somit kann die Luft von dem unteren Frontlüfter besser zur VGA gelangen. Die untere HDD solltest du wieder im gleichen Fach installieren, nach dem Reinigen. Durch das um ein Fach hochsetzen der oberen HDD erfolgt auch gleichzeitig eine Abtrennung des Luftstromes von dem unteren und dem später noch zu installierenden oberen Fronflüfter. Der obere Frontlüfter versorgt den Bereich oberhalb der VGA (deine PCU).

6. Bei der Installation muß das Kabel sauber verlegt werden. Vor allem in den von den 2 Frontlüftern erzeugten Luftstrom sollten sich keine Kabel befinden. Kabelmanagment ist wichtig und bringt Temperaturverbesserungen, garantiert!!! Mit dem Stromkabel mit dem du ODD´s versorgst solltest du nicht gleichzeitig noch HDD´s versorgen!

7. Deine ODD´s sind zu dicht beisammen. Solltest du wirklich beide benötigen, würde ich die Lüftersteuerung dazwischen installieren. Gerade bei dem Gehäuse wirst du im oberen Bereich einen Hitzestau haben (konstruktionsbedingt)


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

möchte mich mal da zwischen klemmen... 

Bringen eigentlich Lüfter mit hoher Drehzahl was im Sommer..
habe noch nen 120er Pabst mit ca 3200rpm....

ansonsten habe ich 3x 120er schon verbaut, aber trotzden steigen die Temps bei 30*C innen auf  CPU: 59*C ; GPU: 42*C ; MB: 45*C


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> möchte mich mal da zwischen klemmen...
> 
> Bringen eigentlich Lüfter mit hoher Drehzahl was im Sommer..
> habe noch nen 120er Pabst mit ca 3200rpm....
> ...



Naja hohe Drehzahl heißt ja, dass auch viel Luft geschaufelt wird, wodurch der PC-Innenraum nicht zu stark über die Zimmertemperatur steigt. 120mm mit 3200rpm würde ich persönlich aber eher Laubgebläse nennen 
Du kannst den Papst ja mal testweise einbauen und schauen ob der Krach in Relation zu den besseren Temps steht


----------



## V!PeR (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Mein Tipp,einfach mal den Rechner aus lassen und das schöne Wetter geniessen


----------



## TheRammbock (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> möchte mich mal da zwischen klemmen...
> 
> Bringen eigentlich Lüfter mit hoher Drehzahl was im Sommer..
> habe noch nen 120er Pabst mit ca 3200rpm....
> ...



Ich habe hier 8cm Thermaltake TT-8025A, 4 mal im Gehäuse (ok, nun noch drei) mit der damals dazu angebotenen analogen Lüftersteuerung. Minimal Drehbereich 1250 und maximaler Drehbereich 3200. Momentan nur einen saugend vorne und 2 hinten ausblasend. 

Bei 1250 kann ich sie kaum hören und ich habe im Idle momentan 27°. Wenn ich die drei auf 3200 drehe, dann senkt sich die Temperatur um 2°, aber der Lärm ist unerträglich. Zumindest so, das sie den Lärm nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Naja logischerweise sind die 80er bei gleicher Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit leiser als 120er^^


----------



## mistamagma (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt,  ich hab meinen prozessor immernoch mit 3,9 ghz am laufen, mit einen lüfter vorne einen lüfter hinten, , die kühlkörper und backplate der karte werden halt schweineheiß, aber die temps liegen so bei CPU- 45° idle,  und Graka (5870) 35° Idle alles in einem Lian li p60 fw..


----------



## guna7 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja logischerweise sind die 80er bei gleicher Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit leiser als 120er^^


.... fördern dabei aber weniger Luft.


----------



## Niza (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Ich habe mir 2 neue Silent Wings 120mm 85,5m³/h angeschafft (Super leise Lüfter)1500U/m schneller 
und Probeweise mal einen SilenX IXtrema 120mm mit 72cfm (entspricht 122m³/h)1400U/m
Ist schon etwas mehr zu hören der SilentX aber dafür leuchtend und mehr m³/h Luftdurchsatz.

*Daran sieht man mal das die Drehzahl nicht alles ausmacht!*

*Wenn ihr euch fragt was cfm ist .
1cfm = 1 kubikfuß die minute = ungefähr 1,699m³/h 
1m³/h = wieviel m³ Luft geht in einer Stunde durch den Lüfter je mehr destso besser(besonders im Sommer).
* 
*Das geben die Herrsteller öfters an (Angabe gilt bei Max Drehzahl)!
manche geben m³/h und manche cfm an*


----------



## ShadowAMD (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Hi, 

mal ne andere Frage, nutz von euch jemand Lüftersteuerungen und wie viel haltet ihr von der Lautsträke, insbesondere auf Lüfter und Sommer ??

MFG


----------



## TheRammbock (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Wie ich schon schrieb, nutze ich eine analoge Lüftersteuerung für den 3,5" Schacht. Ich habe die Lüfter alle auf geringste Stufe gestellt und der Rechner wird gut gekühlt und ist dabei mehr als angenehm leise.


----------



## mistamagma (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Lüftersteuerung ne, lautstärke des rechners is mir eh latte, da immer headset auf


----------



## meratheus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



ShadowAMD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne andere Frage, nutz von euch jemand Lüftersteuerungen und wie viel haltet ihr von der Lautsträke, insbesondere auf Lüfter und Sommer ??
> 
> MFG



Ich nutze für mein i7-System Nesteq FanMax. An dieser Lüftersteuerung können bis zu 8 Lüfter angeschlossen und von 6-12V geregelt werden. 4 Connectors benutze ich für meine Gehäuselüfter (alle samt Be Quiet Silent Wing UCS) und 2 Connectors benutze ich für meine VGA-Kühlung (SlipStream 1200). Alle Lüfter werden im Sommer mit 9V versorgt. An kühleren Tagen werden die Frontlüfter mit 6V versorgt.
Der CPU-Lüfter wird nicht über die Lüftersteuerung geregelt. Dieser läuft konstant bei 12V, da mein i7 OC ist.

NesteQ FanMax schwarz, Lftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS2108B) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Das System ist angenehm leise und in dem Antec300 super kühl.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Also ich kühle meinen (Haupt-) PC an besonders heissen Sommertagen... indem ich ihn gar nicht erst einschalte! 
Nicht so sehr, weil ich Angst hätte, dass der PC sich überhitzt (da dreh ich halt per Zalman Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter etwas höher), sondern weil der PC (ebenso wie AV-Receiver oder TV) das Zimmer derbe aufheizt. 
Und zocken macht dann eh kein Bock.

An den heissen Tagen renn ich halt per Netbook und WLAN durch Haus und Garten und wenn's zu heiss wird in den Keller.


----------



## Own3r (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Also ich kühle meinen (Haupt-) PC an besonders heissen Sommertagen... indem ich ihn gar nicht erst einschalte!
> Nicht so sehr, weil ich Angst hätte, dass der PC sich überhitzt (da dreh ich halt per Zalman Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter etwas höher), sondern weil der PC (ebenso wie AV-Receiver oder TV) das Zimmer derbe aufheizt.
> Und zocken macht dann eh kein Bock.



Dito! Wenn ich meinen PC einschalte und Spielen will, steigt die Raumtemperatur so derb stark an, dass man es nach einer Zeit nicht mehr aushalten kann. (steigt manchmal um 5°C an )


----------



## Niza (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Rechner wurde umgebaut SIEHE BILDER

*mal eine Frage was ist die MCP
und was ist der unterschied zur Motherboardtemperatur* ?
 
nach 10Min ATI Tool laufen
Gehäuse geschlossen!
laut Everest *MCP 65Grad *max stabil
*motherboard 48grad *stabil
CPU 40grad stabil
GPU 65grad stabil
HDD 34grad
HABE *Nvidia Nforce 560* Chipsatz
Außentemperatur draußen Wesel NRW germany 37grad
innen ebenso heiß wenn nicht noch wärmer

*
rechner wurde umgebaut 
Siehe Bilder
6-7 Stunden arbeit
Alter PC seht ihr in den vorherigen threads von mir

*


----------



## meratheus (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

@niza

da scheint ja einer seine Hausaufgaben gemacht zu haben. Und die Temps sehen bestimmt um längen besser aus


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Also ich kühle meinen (Haupt-) PC an besonders heissen Sommertagen... indem ich ihn gar nicht erst einschalte!
> Nicht so sehr, weil ich Angst hätte, dass der PC sich überhitzt, sondern weil der PC (ebenso wie AV-Receiver oder TV) das Zimmer derbe aufheizt.


 
ich mag das, wenn´s im zimmer richtig heiß wird
zeigt mir, dass die hardware ihr bestes gibt...


----------



## Gast20140710 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*



Klartext schrieb:


> Lüfter Lüfter Lüfter
> 
> Entstauben, aber Wakü FTW
> 
> ...



ausgezeichnete farbcombo, solltest du allein aus stylegründen dauerhaft so lassen


----------



## evilkniefel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Moin moin,

ich habn Phenom II 955er und ne H50 druff mit 2 Slipstreams am Raddi. Insgesamt sind 5 120er verbaut und 1 200er in nem P180 Mini. 
Darüberhinaus werkelt n 5770er CF-Verbund in meinem Sys.
Der Phenom @ 3,8ghz läuft atm bis zu 60C heiß. Was für mich ein rein kosmetisches Problem ist. Da ich aber ein vorsichtiger Mensch bin, spare ich mit Metro 2033 tagsüber.
Im Sommer ist mein PC halt was lauter. Aber immernoch leise genug um bei ruhigen Filmpassagen nicht zu stören.

Gehäuselüfter mit Luft nach oben und ein aufgeräumtes Innenleben finde ich demnach mit am wichtigsten (von guten Komponenten geh ich jetz einfach ma aus).

Was aber das "Rausgehen" betrifft... Gerade bei diesen nervig hohen Temperaturen, kriegen mich keine 7 Pferde vor die Tür. Es riecht ekelhaft draußen, jegliche öffentliche Badegelegenheit ist ekelhaft unhygienisch und Sport, sowie Bummeln oder was man halt so macht, macht, wenn jede größere Bewegung Schweißperlen auf die Stirn zaubert, keinen Spaß.

Versteht mich nicht falsch! Ich gehe gerne raus in all den schönen Jahreszeiten, die dieses Land bietet. Aber ich HASSE den Sommer!

Ekelhafte Jahreszeit...

Euer
Micha


----------



## amdintel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

aus meinem PC kommt hinten kalte Luft raus,
30c im Zimmer  der NT Kühler ist außer dem CPU Lüfter die ein zigste Entlüftung gerammtes  PC Gehäuse ist klat Sys I5  750 , wie kann das sein ? ja der ist an !
meinen Großer I7 920 GTs/x 260 hatte ich heute auch den ganzen nachmittag an,
dem macht das auch nix aus aba
Notebook  zickt dafür rum wird sehr heiß, 
wage ich gar nicht mehr an zuschalten wenn es so warum im Zimmer ist.
kann ich da auch eine Wasser Kühlung einbauen ?


----------



## sipsap (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie im Sommer PC kühlen ?*

Also mein mein standartgetakteter i5-750 dümmpelt bei 26° zimmertemp im idle bei 34° und unter last bei max. 60° rum.Ist wohl thor's hämmerchen zu verdanken (1x120mm lüfter).
Auch die gtx275 begnügt sich dank AC Accelero Xtreme GTXpro mit 58° bei crysis.

und schließe mich an: bei der affen hitze noch raus?nein danke!nur nachts!sommer pfui,winter hui^^


----------

